# Why does my heart beat so hard?



## bignbrown

I thought this was just palpiations or something but i dont think alot of people get this, most of the day when im just sitting around i feel my heart beating in my chest, my stomach, my hands etc Even feel it make my eyes move slightly when im trying to sleep, i can see it beating in my chest and stomach and sometimes feel it move my hands when they are resting, why the fuck is it beating so hard? Im pretty sure i have heart problems anyway, getting a full cardio scan early next year but this is fucking annoying, admittly im withdrawing from GBL not sure if this has shot my blood pressure right up but this isnt right, im eating lots of magnesium to try and help but its not going away.

I suffer from extreme anxiety sometimes too but wouldnt thought it would cause this.

I know im fucked anyway due to other health issues so ive given up really but would like to know what this is.

Oh i also suffer from bad chest pains, abdominal pain, back pain, groin pain etc this all got so bad i ended up in hospital and they couldnt find what it was they told me i had acid reflux and told me to go home, fucking pricks, every doctor has been telling me its anxiety but anxiety doesnt cause pain that goes on for weeks and puts you in hospital.


----------



## RhythmSpring

I've sat around and felt my heart beat hard too, it happens. 

It sounds like your body is generally in need of helpth. 

It's always a good idea to eat well, vegetarian, vegan, organic, even raw. 

And in my opinion a good fast clears up a lot of health problems.


----------



## bignbrown

i feel it cosntantly, i dont think its normal to feel it as much as i do, and see it moving parts of your body.


----------



## phoenixrain88

I frequently feel my heartbeat as a very hard pulse against my chest. Indeed, I have seen the outline of it pounding against my chest. So I can understand the frustration and even terror which surely are gripping you! My chest also twinges with pain or pressure at least daily.

I have had two few-minute EKG's and one 24-hour EKG in the past few months, none of them showing any problems, but anxiety about something being wrong with my heart has nonetheless persisted.

What drives me wild is that my heart seems to alternate between beating rather weakly, so weakly I can barely feel it (which sends me into a terror about cardiac arrest), to pounding against my chest, sometimes hard enough for me to see the outline (which sends me into a terror about the heart fucking exploding!)

Do you smoke weed? My anxiety corresponds exactly to my increasing usage of weed, particularly weed combined with psychedelics. (Not psychedelics on their own.) 

It is reassuring that at least one other person, who is not dead, has also experienced very-strong heartbeat throughout the day even while sober, heartbeat strong enough to cause the chest and stomach to ripple with motion. And just like you've been told that your problems are likely anxiety, everyone insists that my heart fears, that the pains and numbness in my chest and in my arms and accompanying terror, are pure anxiety, nothing physically wrong. Somehow I can't quite believe them.

One thing to try is, if you can get your hands on some form of benzo, take it and see if you still have any physical symptoms. I did that recently and, lo and behold, my physical symptoms almost completely disappeared along with my mental ones. Sweet, sweet relief, though that hasn't stopped many of the symptoms from roaring back in the wake!


----------



## bignbrown

dont smoke weed but do suffer from very very bad anxiety so thats probably it. But some of the pain i suffer from is horrible.


----------



## blacktusk

I have this almost ALL the time. I've recently had to quit smoking bud because everytime i'd have a cone i'd literally think i was going to have a heart attack. I get all the pain you mentioned but its to be expected from a nearly every day drinker. I don't understand why my heart is always beating so hard, and i get severe pains in the left side of my chest, i'm not sure if this is my heart aching or my lung. I have heart palpatations and its never bothered me, smoked bud everyday for 3 years and then about a month ago i had a few cones and it happened and ever since that time everytime i have a cone it happens again. I also get tingles up and down my arms, my feet, tounge go numb and my teeth tingle. It is weird and no doctor can tell me why other than it is probably extreme anxiety. 
It has died down since i've stopped smoking bud, but every now and then a cigarette will induce the state, except only for around 5-10 minutes. Right now, i can see my chest beating hard, my heart isn't beating abnormally fast but it is beating EXTREMELY hard, always. I can't sleep on my heart side because the constant beating against my bed makes it impossible to sleep.


----------



## Dragynfyr

I can actually see my heart beating in my chest at all times.. just looking down now I can see my shirt rising and falling with each beat over my chest and upper stomach.. I've had a feeling this was a bad thing for a while now, been hoping it was just normal.. anyone else?


----------



## bresker

Yes, I get this too.

Had an ECG last year which said my heart is A-Ok

Still freaks me out though.

Just paranoia and anxiety?


----------



## dcraver877

high blood pressure combined with panic symptoms?


----------



## Visionary_Kpsycho

Get a second opinion; always get a second/third opinion.  I think I made a thread on here saying the same thing you did.  The exact same thing happened to me.  I thought I was having a heart attack.  Insane amounts of fibulation.  I went to the doctor got a 48 hour holter, and did that EKG stuff, it all came back ok.  The thing is, is that I never had any palpitations when I wore it strangely enough.  I did it a second time, and nothing, and the doctors were starting to get mad.  Then I did it for the last time, and got quite a few palpitations.  Then my results came back and I have sinus A arrhythmia.  Even though mine isn’t deadly, it still shows you should listen to the body, and not always rule it out as anxiety.  Just wondering do you get these pains when you’re doing absolutely nothing, no stress on your mind or anxiety?


----------



## miluardo

Sorry to dig holes in the graveyard:

I have all of these exact same symptoms. I can now smoke bud with close friends but I can only smoke little bits.

I have a panic disorder / general anxiety about shit. I also take SNRI's for it.

I can see my heart beat all day everyday
I can feel it beat almost all the time
I get pains in my throat, arms, hands, chest(left / middle mostly)
I can't sleep on my back OR my sides(I have to sleep in awkward positions) because I either feel my heart beat, or I hear it beat.

I can't focus on shit because my heart distracts me.
I've had a quadrillion EKG's(never for more than an hour though), and had multiple doctors of different types tell me my heart sounds young and strong.

SOOOOO!!!!! fucking glad to hear I'm not the only being driven against the wall about this shit.


----------



## anarchogen

I have the same problem, but it doesn't really put me into terror/panic, it's just really bothersome when I'm trying to sleep, but mostly when I get palpitations and chest pain.
It's mostly from drug abuse, most likely all the diphenhydramine I did a year ago.

Besides long-term physical drug side-effects, I think all the worry in my mind; probably the same with other people.


----------



## JoshuaCloyd

*Im the same way!*

DUDE it is sooo nice to hear that im not the only one who thinks i am dying or freaking loosing my mind!!! 

I have never been to the doctor about this shiz because any time i research all of these strange and annoying symptoms the word anxiety pops up at least twice in every sight or thing i read about them. i feel like my heart is beating hard and fast sometimes and then sometimes i cant even feel it at ALL and that scares me and then i end up with more fear about dying and... GAHH it pisses me off why cant we just be normal haha!! i always feel like "why cant i just go back to how i was before this "disorder" or whatever the ef is wrong with me.

but it is REALLY good to  see all of the posts about this and to see that im not alone in the world.

Keep it together man we all know how this stuff is just keep it together


----------



## Fawkes

i recently had an EKG done after feeling palpitations, which is a fluttering feeling in your chest sometimes followed by a shortness of breath. 

during the EKG, the technician asked, "do you ever feel or see your heart beat pulsating in your stomach near your sternum?" when i replied yes, he explained it was just a big artery and i could feel it due to my thin frame. 

when i'm warm or stressed or have been doing cardio, i can also feel my pulse throughout my entire body and into the tips of my fingers. it's almost like a buzzing feeling.

no one here can give you an accurate diagnosis. definitely be seen by a doctor; your heart is nothing to fuck around with.


----------



## iPKNHRD

Do you use drugs?
Do you find that you try and analyze exactly what you're body is doing at times?

I think it comes from the extreme awareness of you're own body and its functions.

If it happens again, try and concentrate on you're breathing because I've found out that when this happens to me, my breathing had been reduced to very slow and moderate breaths.
I suggest next time this happens and if it is irritating you, focus on the psychical sensation of breathing rather than you're heart beats as it temporarily distracts you.


----------



## carbon unit

I had that too.. heart pounding so hard it would make the bed shake as I was trying to fall asleep. EKG is good, in fact the Dr. says my heart is strong and 'athletic', but I do have a mitrial valve prolapse (heart murmur).  This was 30 yrs ago and he put me on Inderal which worked great for me.

Just this past year I got off of Inderal (just because) and I feel pretty good....  no pounding unless I smoke a lot of weed.  Deep breathing helps.  My EKG is still good... Dr. says it hasn't changed at all in all the years I've been going to him (35yrs).


----------



## fivelinefury

I've also had similar feelings of this nature before.  You've probably already been told this plenty of times, but it could possibly from anxiety, and the more you think about it/are aware of it, the worse it gets, or feels like its getting.  Also on the part about seeing your heart beating on your chest could just depend on your weight.  I've had to have an EKG 3 times in the past to check my heart after too much drug use and 2 of those EKG's was due to me being thin.  I had an EKG which didn't look too good, so it had to be done again to check and I was told by my doc that the EKG had a wobbly looking reading due to my heart beating close to the surface, so to speak, because of my build.


----------



## TheAlligator!

> during the EKG, the technician asked, "do you ever feel or see your heart beat pulsating in your stomach near your sternum?" when i replied yes, he explained it was just a big artery and i could feel it due to my thin frame.



That's interesting... I had the same exact symptoms, and it coincided with me losing a lot of weight. I thought it was due to the 2C-E I was doing a lot of at the time. Of course I didn't tell the doctor that. EKGs came back as totally normal, if not better than average, my blood pressure was/is a little high but I also smoke so that's to be expected. 

I have the same anxiety issues, along with the fears re: my heart/cardiovascular system, but... given the medical opinions I've had, I personally need to chill out about it. My resting heart rate is in the low 60s and even if I'm stressing my body (either through actual stress or chemically so), it never goes much higher than 90 or so. It FEELS so much higher, though.


----------



## pikmin554

*I have the same problem. and im only 15.*



phoenixrain88 said:


> I frequently feel my heartbeat as a very hard pulse against my chest. Indeed, I have seen the outline of it pounding against my chest. So I can understand the frustration and even terror which surely are gripping you! My chest also twinges with pain or pressure at least daily.
> 
> I have had two few-minute EKG's and one 24-hour EKG in the past few months, none of them showing any problems, but anxiety about something being wrong with my heart has nonetheless persisted.
> 
> What drives me wild is that my heart seems to alternate between beating rather weakly, so weakly I can barely feel it (which sends me into a terror about cardiac arrest), to pounding against my chest, sometimes hard enough for me to see the outline (which sends me into a terror about the heart fucking exploding!)
> 
> Do you smoke weed? My anxiety corresponds exactly to my increasing usage of weed, particularly weed combined with psychedelics. (Not psychedelics on their own.)
> 
> It is reassuring that at least one other person, who is not dead, has also experienced very-strong heartbeat throughout the day even while sober, heartbeat strong enough to cause the chest and stomach to ripple with motion. And just like you've been told that your problems are likely anxiety, everyone insists that my heart fears, that the pains and numbness in my chest and in my arms and accompanying terror, are pure anxiety, nothing physically wrong. Somehow I can't quite believe them.
> 
> One thing to try is, if you can get your hands on some form of benzo, take it and see if you still have any physical symptoms. I did that recently and, lo and behold, my physical symptoms almost completely disappeared along with my mental ones. Sweet, sweet relief, though that hasn't stopped many of the symptoms from roaring back in the wake!



Ive smoked weed once in my life and im 15 five foot nine and in perfect health. i weigh 130 lbs so obviously shouldnt be any issues, i have just about every single symptom youve listed. ive also got an EKG and it didnt pick anything up. they told me i had acid reflux but the medicine did nothing. ive noticed when i take Adderall for my ADHD it makes it hurt a bit worse. I also have a history of heart disease. hope im not dying...


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

^ Consult a Doctor.


----------

